# Would you actually date someone from this site?



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

Would you actually date meet, or pursue a relationsip from someone on this site?


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

I think the fact that there are 97 pages worth of matchmaking thread implies at least some people here would.

Unless we're all just flirts?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Would I? Nah, on here Im too crazy. Any girl that would read all my craziness on here and still want to date me...is probably crazier than me.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

People have, and do. People have even gotten married.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I had an almost-something with someone on another site, once. I was very torn as to whether I would leave the comfort and security of my relative anonymity to try to pursue something with him. He was really a dazzling person, and we clicked over and over again during a long period of time. Ultimately, I think we were on two different life trajectories, and I decided to fall back. I can't tell you for sure that I would pursue something here, but I can also tell you that I can't immediately say no.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> I think the fact that there are 97 pages worth of matchmaking thread implies at least some people here would.
> 
> Unless we're all just flirts?


It's sexual tension.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Debatelizard said:


> Would you actually date meet, or pursue a relationsip from someone on this site?


Why the hell would anyone do that...


For wherever it's relevant, I am a
*Practitioner Verified INTP*
Enneagram 5 / Tritype Unknown
˜`˜"°º❤º°"˜`˜​


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> It's sexual tension.


Well then why the fuck don't they all just have a massive orgy and release all that tension instead of filling 100 pages with innuendo without a single person getting laid?


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I have... it didn't end up well, to be honest. I think I have well documented my experiences with it - a huge chunk of the problem was that we lived in different countries, oceans a part,didn't help the situation. Have no idea how this would be with someone in my country, but honestly, my past experience so hurt me, that I dont think I could ever do that again.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

flummoxed said:


> Well then why the fuck don't they all just have a massive orgy and release all that tension instead of filling 100 pages with innuendo without a single person getting laid?


It's hilarious.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

http://personalitycafe.com/members/addictivemuse.html

This person 

Now they going hate me since I mentioned them in a thread 

*hides*


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

no one I can think of, though a few are really cute.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I would date @aef8234 buuuuut I'm taken.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Already have. It's way too difficult, would stick to someone closer to home next time.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Aya of Rivia said:


> I would date @_aef8234_ buuuuut I'm taken.





LittleDicky said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/members/addictivemuse.html
> 
> This person
> 
> ...


rofl. We naming names now! Is this what we are doing ha! Well im going to name more than one, ha! While I would never, there are a few women on here that I find particularly fascinating, they are the proper blend of intelligence, philosophical/psychological/metaphysical deepness, and not prudes, I won't name all of them, primarily because I don't want to give the wrong idea to anyone I am just friends with, but the ones I will mention, from observing their character, they won't take it in a weird way like im fishing for them or something -- they are just particularly interesting to me. the amazing @_Neverontime_ the uncanny @_Kore_ the immaculate @_Veggie_ and then people I have never talked to before, but for some reason I find interesting, @_Shameless Nation_ you're intriguing @_Red Panda_ primarily because her avatar and I imagine what she writes being spoken by her avatar that has either morgan freemans voice or darth vader, @_Dalien_ she is quite elusive, she'll probably never respond to another post by me again because of this HAHA. And, surprisingly, @_Catwalk_ rofl. I dunno, she comes off as pretentious from time to time, but it's something about her rofl, i dunno why -- I guess because she is intelligent in a very systematic way? All I know is I really want to...... DEBATE her like crazy. I never want to debate either.

If I were gay @_flummoxed_ because of his thoughts on vagina's, babies and pee come out of that thing, and it has cum all over it haha @_johnnyyukon_ he's a bearded outdoors man, and perhaps a lumberjack, whats not to love about that.
@_Razare_ just because it's funny. I'll probably get reported for this one.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

@Macrosapien
that's hilarious xD


----------



## Filraen (Nov 16, 2015)

I won't date someone there cause' I'm already taken but I understand that some people would date someone there because this forum is open-minded and much of us understand others feels, so if I wasnt with someone I would maybe date there.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I am and she's the best.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Entropic said:


> I am and she's the best.


Are you guys real dating or Internet dating?


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

@Macrosapien
Quite interesting you are.
Take the letter d and put in front alien and there you are.
Or, is it there I am. lol
:wink:
A wink is more friendly than a smile.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Macrosapien said:


> And, surprisingly, @_Catwalk_ rofl. I dunno, she comes off as pretentious from time to time, but it's something about her rofl, i dunno why -- I guess because she is intelligent in a very systematic way? All I know is I really want to...... DEBATE her like crazy. I never want to debate either.


In spite of fetishization / ''jokes'' about my persona - I am, in fact, a human being. And one with feelings. If you assume I am pretentious, then perhaps, stick to women your _speed_. I am not tool - nor enjoy having my time wasted.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Catwalk said:


> In spite of fetishization / ''jokes'' about my persona - I am, in fact, a human being. And one with feelings. If you assume I am pretentious, then perhaps, stick to women your _speed_. I am not tool - nor enjoy having my time wasted.


I dont know you @Catwalk so I can't really speak on your persona in any real way -- im probably more pretentious than anyone. im sort of just messing about. no offense, friends?


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> Well then why the fuck don't they all just have a massive orgy and release all that tension instead of filling 100 pages with innuendo without a single person getting laid?


Sounds like you got blue balls.


Dalien said:


> @Macrosapien
> Quite interesting you are.
> Take the letter d and put in front alien and there you are.
> Or, is it there I am. lol
> ...


A wink is honestly a great way to let someone know you're interested in them, just get close to them, make eye contact and give them a nice big wink, hold as long as possible for the best result.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> Sounds like you got blue balls.


Apparently I'm not the only one though!


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one though!


What? The only sexually frustrated person? Yeah there's a few here, but it's worse on other sites. 

@Macrosapien, ending relationships can be hard, but remember the heart does go on, just like Celine Dion sang in her best selling single from 1998.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

marblecloud95 said:


> A wink is honestly a great way to let someone know you're interested in them, just get close to them, make eye contact and give them a nice big wink, hold as long as possible for the best result.


lol
The man said I'm elusive. Ah, I'm just reserved. I was letting him know that friendship is there. He thought I wouldn't respond. So, a wink can be as you say, but taken in context of the conversation it changed from your take. I do believe @Macrosapien understands my response.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> What? The only sexually frustrated person? Yeah there's a few here, but it's worse on other sites.


Yeah, there are actually girls here.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

flummoxed said:


> Well then why the fuck don't they all just have a massive orgy and release all that tension instead of filling 100 pages with innuendo without a single person getting laid?


Lol, I remember there used to be a thread called something like "What would the person above you be like in bed?", and it was about as close to a massive orgy as you can get without actual physical bodies. I went in there once and I think my eyes actually widened at the blatant pornographic scenes people were painting for each other. I did the internet equivalent of awkwardly backing out of the room and shutting the door. 

I think those phone sex hot lines must be completely obsolete by now. Turns out people will do it for free with an internet connection.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Entropic said:


> I am and she's the best.


Tell me she's a 6 with an N name?


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Dalien said:


> lol
> The man said I'm elusive. Ah, I'm just reserved. I was letting him know that friendship is there. He thought I wouldn't respond. So, a wink can be as you say, but taken in context of the conversation it changed from your take. I do believe @_Macrosapien_ understands my response.


LOL yes I understood the context! @marblecloud95 made me confused rofl, but I understood.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

BlackDog said:


> Lol, I remember there used to be a thread called something like "What would the person above you be like in bed?", and it was about as close to a massive orgy as you can get without actual physical bodies. I went in there once and I think my eyes actually widened at the blatant pornographic scenes people were painting for each other. I did the internet equivalent of awkwardly backing out of the room and shutting the door.
> 
> I think those phone sex hot lines must be completely obsolete by now. Turns out people will do it for free with an internet connection.


Not until the baby boomers all drop dead. (70+ crowd)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Gilly said:


> Tell me she's a 6 with an N name?


Yes. Why?



flummoxed said:


> Are you guys real dating or Internet dating?


Unnecessarily loaded question since I don't even know how or why you'd even distinguish the two but yes, we are in an LDR.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

marblecloud95 said:


> Sounds like you got blue balls.


he's got the bluest balls in PerC town.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

I would date many members of this site, just not at once.



flummoxed said:


> Well then why the fuck don't they all just have a massive orgy and release all that tension instead of filling 100 pages with innuendo without a single person getting laid?


We're working to make this a reality, actually. Unfortunately, many of the interested are introverted perceivers, and nothing gets done, much.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Date, nah, not unless they live pretty close (within an hour). But I'm sure I'd happily do other stuff. Y'know.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Aya of Rivia said:


> I would date @_aef8234_ buuuuut I'm taken.



* *




bruh.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm just a little red panda looking for friends to play with. Carry on. o.o


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Rinnie said:


> Already have. It's way too difficult, would stick to someone closer to home next time.


Like you, @Kito .

And of course I'd make an exception for our dear @Luke Sykwalker as well.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


>


^^ :wink:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Oh, it's important to note that yes, there's a few I'd love to date, definitely, IF they lived near me. I can't do LDRs. I'd want them too much. It'd just fizzle out. I've uh tried it before...Doesn't work out too well...


Good thing the Gong is far away enough from the west side, that would make it an LDR :tongue:


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> Just tell me when and where and I'll be there.
> 
> I don't even want to play, just sit back watching and sipping a Jack and Coke.


You gotta walk around if you want to see all angles.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> You gotta walk around if you want to see all angles.


Eh, it's really the mental part that I'm after. I don't really care about seeing a girl naked, I care about the fact that she WANTS me to see her naked or at least is OK with it. I want to get close to people in a mental way, not a physical one. The physical closeness is just a physical example of the much more meaningful mental closeness.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

flummoxed said:


> Eh, it's really the mental part that I'm after. I don't really care about seeing a girl naked, I care about the fact that she WANTS me to see her naked or at least is OK with it. I want to get close to people in a mental way, not a physical one. The physical closeness is just a physical example of the much more meaningful mental closeness.


Mental is nice, physical is -hotter-...

I get so torn up on this shit. I went mental the first time, and I'm super inclined to go young, dumb, and hung this time around. While I ./love all the PerC peeps... not all. Some. They're just all too smart to fit this bill. 

Brain candy is super tempting yo. ./love twisted minds that keep me guessing. ./endlessly amused.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Mental is nice, physical is -hotter-...
> 
> I get so torn up on this shit. I went mental the first time, and I'm super inclined to go young, dumb, and hung this time around. While I ./love all the PerC peeps... not all. Some. They're just all too smart to fit this bill.
> 
> Brain candy is super tempting yo. ./love twisted minds that keep me guessing. ./endlessly amused.


I've officially decided to go gay because women are too confusing. Where all the mens at?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Gilly said:


> I get so torn up on this shit. I went mental the first time, and I'm super inclined to go young, dumb, and hung this time around. While I ./love all the PerC peeps... not all. Some. They're just all too smart to fit this bill.


I can be young, dumb and hung.... 

Or at least two thirds of it. 



flummoxed said:


> I've officially decided to go gay because women are too confusing. Where all the mens at?


lol I wonder what lesbians were after.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Christmas Rose said:


> yea mte
> Why would anyone even do that?


I sense a disturbance in the Force.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> I mean, can I at least watch or what?


I once hooked up with my guy friend in an elevator to turn an older lady on. The elevator was going up.



It worked. Best night ever.


* *




I hope no one gets infractions for lying.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

flummoxed said:


> I've officially decided to go gay because women are too confusing. Where all the mens at?


I might go gay too ./nod



Luke Skywalker said:


> I can be young, dumb and hung....
> 
> Or at least two thirds of it.


Young and...... nope, dunno which!


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Gilly said:


> I might go gay too ./nod


That seems to be the preferred option for females on PerC. Us men here must be a sad lot indeed.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Gilly said:


> Young and...... nope, dunno which!


Well, if you knew, you'd have to explain yourself.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> That seems to be the preferred option for females on PerC. Us men here must be a sad lot indeed.


I'm happy as a lark.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'm happy as a lark.


Birds don't feel emotions.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> Birds don't feel emotions.


obvious non Fi user trying to tell Fi users (birds) what Fi users feel. This is typism and you will be banned.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> obvious non Fi user trying to tell Fi users (birds) what Fi users feel. This is typism and you will be banned.


INTJs have Fi as their tertiary function. You lose.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> INTJs have Fi as their tertiary function. You lose.


obvious non Fi user trying to tell Fi-users (INTJs) what they have. Jennywocky will skin your membership alive.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> obvious non Fi user trying to tell Fi-users (INTJs) what they have. Jennywocky will skin your membership alive.


It wouldn't be the first time she tried.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> It wouldn't be the first time she tried.


I think her ban posts are quite amusing.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Sukairain said:


> Good thing the Gong is far away enough from the west side, that would make it an LDR :tongue:


You wish I was within driving distance XD


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

LittleDicky said:


> How the hell does that work?
> 
> Can they see what you are preparing to post?


Nah, you can edit a post once they've posted and quote them using that new post.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> Ugh, don't make me steal one of your Internet waifus just to teach you a lesson!












i will go Leonidas all up on your ass


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> i will go Leonidas all up on your ass


You're welcome to try, but sadly you are no Gerard Butler. I don't think you're even tall enough to kick me above my center of gravity and knock me down. :shocked:

I just need you to tell me which girls you get all dirty with so I know who I'm supposed to be messing with?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> You're welcome to try, but sadly you are no Gerard Butler. I don't think you're even tall enough to kick me above my center of gravity and knock me down. :shocked:
> 
> I just need you to tell me which girls you get all dirty with so I know who I'm supposed to be messing with?


Hahahaha, Ohhhhhh Hes calling you short 

Finish HIM! 

*Mortal combat music starts playing in background*


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> You're welcome to try, but sadly you are no Gerard Butler. I don't think you're even tall enough to kick me above my center of gravity and knock me down. :shocked:
> 
> I just need you to tell me which girls you get all dirty with so I know who I'm supposed to be messing with?


you can insult my height all day long but we both know whose got the legs and upper bod strength to tap you out.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> you can insult my height all day long but we both know whose got the legs and upper bod strength to tap you out.




I dun goofed.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I sense a disturbance in the Force.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nah, you can edit a post once they've posted and quote them using that new post.


Just chilling out and revealing all the secrets of the Jedi.



Christmas Rose said:


>


Just chilling out and revealing all the secrets of the Jedi.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> How the hell does that work?
> 
> Can they see what you are preparing to post?


The Force _binds _us.... _surrounds _us... etc.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> The Force _binds _us.... _surrounds _us... etc.


Hahaha, your still awesome Luke


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

95134hks said:


> This sounds like a "long yes."


A theoretical yes, perhaps. I'm happily paired. 

Though I think I still wonder myself if I would have done it. Does not having pursued it mean he wasn't the right one, or just that I didn't pursue it? The funny thing, I think, is that if he were me, I think he would believe that me not having pursued it meant he wasn't the right one. But I don't know if he really felt that way, and perhaps that's why I didn't pursue it. 

My mind frowns at the idea of determinism while my heart smiles at the idea of destiny.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> You wish I was within driving distance XD


How do you know my deepest darkest secrets :blushed:


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> Hahaha, your still awesome Luke












Next book is 

"I, dog."

_by L.A. Skywalker_




//just randomly promoting my book


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I have. 

Would I do it again? Probably not. Like many mentioned, the LDR aspect was very difficult. That said, I have developed a very close connection with a few individuals on here that I find absolutely irreplaceable in my life. Dating is not the only advantage of PerC experience.


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

I would try it if the person was close to me regionally after a period of us earning each others' trust on here.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Debatelizard said:


> I would try it if the person was close to me regionally after a period of us earning each others' trust on here.


The Matchmaking thread needs to include a geography question given the importance of proximity. Quite frankly that is the most determining factor of any both online and in real life.


----------



## gmaslin (Feb 28, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> yes, op, i would date someone from PerC as long as it didn't affect my real life.


Doesn't dating them take them out of cyberspace and make them a part of your _real life_?

@flummoxed
I generally disagree with many of your posts and I was hesitant to give you thanks for the post above but it is probably the most sensible thing I've ever read from you. A big plus one from me.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Rinnie said:


> Like you, @Kito .
> 
> And of course I'd make an exception for our dear @Luke Sykwalker as well.


Lol at that typo. I only read it now.

♥ :woof: ♥

EDIT: I guess I'm an exception because you have a triad in mind right?


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Lol at that typo. I only read it now.
> 
> ♥ :woof: ♥
> 
> EDIT: I guess I'm an exception because you have a triad in mind right?


No honey bee, I only consider the best of the best, and the cutest of the cutest . You're an exception because I swore I'd never go there with someone long distance again, but can't help myself with you :3.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Probably almost definitely not. I've had a crush on someone on this forum but it passed, as crushes do. We'd have to be able to meet IRL and if we did their primary classification wouldn't be 'someone from PerC' anymore.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Only if we both stopped using the site ASAP, otherwise, that would be a little strange and pathetic.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

I date myself everyday on this site. 

Back to serious stuff, I would say no. Even if I am deeply attracted to someone, I need to actually meet the person before I consider him a potential date. Seeing that most on here are an ocean apart, its highly unlikely for a proper date.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

BigPinkFluffyBunny1 said:


> I think the fact that there are 97 pages worth of matchmaking thread implies at least some people here would.
> 
> Unless we're all just flirts?


Im a flirt 
I might 

but I dont know how willing someone on here would be to go through the trouble of meeting me


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Only if we both stopped using the site ASAP, otherwise, that would be a little strange and pathetic.


Why is that a requirement?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> Why is that a requirement?


I'd rather interact face-to-face than on a forum.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I'd rather interact face-to-face than on a forum.


I see your point, but like what if they just posted threads for fun not to you directly?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> I see your point, but like what if they just posted threads for fun not to you directly?


I wouldn't mind, as long as they didn't spend all their free time online!


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd be open to it, but it seems pretty unlikely as my presence here is probably barely noticeable. Long periods of inactivity plus a lot of lurking during periods of activity. :tongue:

I also find it more difficult to be anything but my srs (and sometimes nervous) self on forums, which is probably why I have this avatar in a futile attempt to encourage me to be more balanced in my expression.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Debatelizard said:


> Would you actually date meet, or pursue a relationsip from someone on this site?


Who knows , if i come in contact whit someone i might really like i might date , or not . i just dont know , ill let you know when i find myself in such sytuation .


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Would I _ever._


----------



## floodbear (Mar 3, 2016)

why not


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

It's a highly unlikely scenario, but not impossible. 

I'd never get involved in a long distance relationship.
I'm not interested in ever moving or living abroad. 
I doubt there are many members who live in Finland.

It's difficult enough for me to get attached to anyone offline. 
I can't see it happening to me through mere online contact.

If someone seemed interesting, lived close to me, then I'd not be opposed to meeting them.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

maybah, but they'd have to live in America and near to me, or in a place where my life will lead me in the future.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know anybody here and I have no drive to socialize lol


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

Wait there's a matchmaking thread?


----------



## Arto (Jun 15, 2015)

I've thought about it, but i've come to a conclusion that it would probably turn out really unhealthy, i mean not necessarily but, because of my idealistical tendencies, date would be awkward.
Or maybe who knows, vibes could be good


----------



## Desthro (Feb 18, 2016)

It's not any different than dating someone you met at the grocery store, or on Tinder, or on Facebook, or at Church, or at your local brewery, or at work. I have a feeling that the people who would say never are either "spoken for" or are so anti-social that the very idea of being in intimate proximity with another human being causes severe heart palpitations.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

That depends on a lot of factors but otherwise why not?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

When I first came to Perc and found out that people dated on this site, I laughed out loud, and thought "omg what is this world coming to?!?!!!" .. I thought these people must be insane to be so invested in a website, and also, how can you "date" if you haven't even smelled / touched the person??? I was so confused... so utterly confused.

And alas. Here I am with my soulmate by my side on our bed with tiger-print sheets, shirtless in the glow of the red flourescent overhead lights... our wedding rings on the night tables beside us.... the wind blowing outside our blood red curtains. He just worked out and he looks half annoyed and half relaxed. 


* *







Animal said:


> @_Sun Daeva_ and I are getting married on Valentine's Day


Update: Happily married now. 





We met on Perc. :bored:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Well shit after reading that why the fuck not.


----------

